# Our new canine son!



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I too have been on the site for months now but have yet to post until now. We just got our little boy, Chewy, and are so in love with him!
I want to say thank you to everyone that posts their experiences on this site. The information has been incredibly helpful! 

Chewy is my first dog ever and John's first as an adult. I have surprised even myself with how much I love this little guy. My sister said if she didn't know any better she would think I gave birth to him! John and I actually do refer to him as "our canine son." 

I am happy to report that Chewy is adjusting well. John and I both work outside the home, but found the most amazing dog walker (recommendation from a friend) to come play with him twice a day. (We live in Manhattan so if anyone is looking for someone, she really is terrific.) I also go home during lunch to play with him so he is never home more than 2 hours by himself. The barking is improving and we are only at day 5 so I am hopeful. He really seems to be getting the hang of things and I think is starting to realize that we do come home!

Looking forward to sharing Chewy's adventures! 

Pics coming soon!

Erin


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Erin & Chewy & John! This is the place to be when you have a new puppy and I'm glad you've found it helpful. Pictures???


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry, I am having issues uploading the pics. My file sizes are too large! I will upload as soon as I get this figured out!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome..looking forward to seeing you little guy!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The forum's link for sizing photos works well. I used it a couple of times.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Erin,

Welcome and I can't wait to see photos of Chewy. You can use the site to size photos or, if you use a PC, Irfanview or Photoscape work very well as photo editors. 

It sounds as if you're off to a great start with your little guy. BTW, love the name and I should have called Ruby that.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI Erin and :welcome:

We (dh and I) call Gucci our canine daughter, too,lol..we don't have any kids together, but we do have a dog together  And she seems to get her best traits from me and her bad habits from my DH........ound: 

Sounds like you've got it all under control, this forum was a wealth of information to me too. I probably couldn't have survived w/o it 

If you need more help with pictures, it may be resizing it,...some use shrinkpictures.com or your computer can do it for you, depending on what you use.
Can't wait to see them 

Kara


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

hi erin, welcome to the forum!!!! me and are puppy butterscotch also live in manhattan. She is 7 months, and our little darling!!!!! we would love to meet up with chewy sometime!!!!!!! we live on the upper east side and often go to the carl shurtchz park dog run. She is our first dog also and is such a joy!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their help! Here are pics. The breeder gave Chewy the stuffed rat as part of our new parent care package. I find it really funny since we live in NYC...very appropriate!

Would love to meet up with Butterscotch. We live on the UWS. I am assuming I can email you directly through this site...just need to figure out how...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AAAAWW-look at that little sable baby!!!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Erin, welcome to the foum. Chewy is adorable.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Is he carrying the rat by its tail? ound: Too cute!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes! He does that a lot...likes "munching" on the tail. We have to use a different word than "chew" so he doesn't get it confused with his name.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know that all I ever say is I want this dog. But, I really want this dog. to cute.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Erin and Chewy. Oh carrying his rat...too cute. He is adorable!!!! We do need more pictures soon.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Erin! Chewy is adorable. I hope he doesn't live up to his name.

Piper is my first dog also and I think Havanese are a good choice for us first timers. I refer to her as my daughter all the time 

Can't wait to hear more and see more pictures. These first few months are challenging but you'll find all the help and support you'll need here.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

okay, wonderful!! I will private message you through the forum my email. how old is chewy? butterscotch just got spayed so we would have to do it in 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group!! Chewy is a little doll. I hope you post lots of pictures because I love to watch a sable change color. I know you are going to love this breed and it sounds like he is doing great. You're a good puppy Mom to have found a good walker for him. We also call Cicero 'our little boy' and I have to remind my grand sons not to call him a D.O.G.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Awww, Chewy is so cute. I own a sable and can tell you, it's a really interesting color journey you're on. Congratulations and enjoy!!

There are so many forum members in NYC. You guys should start your own 'neezer park!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I know! That would be awesome. Chewy gets his final shot on October 10th and then he is ready to make friends!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the name Chewy,but maybe Shredder would be more apt, as you will probably find out!!Our Dizzie was a sable,and went on a great coat colour change and is maybe still changing, he is 18 months.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so excited to see how his coat changes over time. He has a lot of "creamsicle" coloring that doesn't come through in the photos. I wonder if he will look like Dizzie. It will be fun to see! I can't wait!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!

I'm glad you were able to post pictures - he is ADORABLE!!!! Please do continue to update us as he grows and changes. 

It sounds like you all are adjusting quite well. And the dog walker is a great idea. So happy you were able to give him what he needs and make this a great environment for all of you.

As for the "canine son" I can even better that.... I'm in my mid 30's (and starting to look it haha) so I'm often asked if we have children. My response (always delivered with a very proud, large grin) is "No, we have dogs." eace:


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

That is hilarious! John and I are in our mid 30s as well and Chewy is our first "child." I am very lucky that everyone I work with love dogs and see him as my child so when I need to leave work for an hour or 2 or work from home, they are completely understanding ( I work freelance so luckily I have added flexibility). I stayed home today because Chewy had "pudding poo" and I was concerned and all my emails from my colleagues were about Chewy and how he was doing and not about work.
Our dog walker came to play even though I was at home and Chewy was so excited I almost got jealous. It makes me feel good that he loves her so much, but makes me think I need to improve my play skills!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is precious and his coat is just gorgeous! It looks like one of those coats that will change and be a 'new' looking one every year 

Erin~~I would take days off for my lil' fluffball, too..pudding poo? lol That is a cute way to put it (look into probiotic capsules, that way you can sprinkle from the capsule and control the dosage/amount....Turns out, the one that I've been giving gucci is also for humans, so we share now, I sprinkle her some and then take the rest of the capsule )) Integrative Theurapeutics it is called..

Have fun meeting new hav friends:biggrin1: I have made so many great friends through Gucci, I never would've imagined~~

Kara


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Erin, Chewy is adorable! We are in Manhattan too so I may take you up on your dog walker recommendation.

Congrats on your first!


----------

